# Snow stuck in dump box!!



## snownofear (Feb 19, 2013)

I have had a lot of trouble with snow freezing or sticking to my dump truck box! I have used a few different things but would like to know what others use.?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

This was discussed in detail last year. Might try to find thread, I forgot how it was titled.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Diesel fuel


----------



## snownofear (Feb 19, 2013)

I hear that not sure the place I dump would like that how often do you have to spray it in their?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

framer1901;1654881 said:


> Diesel fuel


I don't think that was the title...... he he

Besides its illegal but a excellent product.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98391&highlight=Snow+dump+bed

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=141962&highlight=snow+sticking+bed

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98657&highlight=snow+sticking+bed


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Used motor oil works great, granted its probably not the most environmentally safe.


----------



## Iawr (Sep 2, 2012)

Cooking oil, spread with pushbroom, do before each event. once its trapped in there a heated pressure washer gets it it wonderfully


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.earthquakeindustries.com/truckvibrators.htm


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Use diesel fuel. You only need to do it once and it will last the entire night and sometimes longer. Just dump a few quarts and swap it around with a broom or do like we do and use a 2 gallon pump sprayer and just spray it on. Make sure that the body is clean to begin with, no dirt caked up in the corners etc... It will cause it to stick and will just snowball from there.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

For the tree hugger friendly, maybe a gallon of Wesson oil broomed around the trailer would do. 

But for those that need to get it done now, a couple quarts of diesel spread thruought the trailer and broomed around will haul a lot of loads. In the reality of things, more diesel fuel is spilled at each pump in a month then what you are putting in your trailer.

Concrete guys have been known to spray their forms with it. Asphalt guys spray their trucks with it.

I might even have witnessed a truck and trailer at a fuel station with the hose nozzle back in the trailer - good thing Al Gore wasn't driving by :yow!:


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

The hell with the EPA, Diesel fuel it is!


----------



## snownofear (Feb 19, 2013)

Would rhino lining my box do any good?


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

snownofear;1662623 said:


> Would rhino lining my box do any good?


Our Plow-Slick coating is MUCH cheaper than Rhino-Liner and will work better than any other product out there. Plow-Slick has been Salt Spray tested for over 5000 hours and prevented blistering and corrosion on the metal below.

As for diesel fuel, setting aside the EPA/tree hugger issues, applying Plow-Slick 1 time per season is cheaper than applying diesel fuel all season long.


----------



## snownofear (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting, apply once and it is good for all year huh? It says u can apply in upper 30's we are dang near our last 35* days anymore can u apply when it's colder?


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

snownofear;1662724 said:


> Interesting, apply once and it is good for all year huh? It says u can apply in upper 30's we are dang near our last 35* days anymore can u apply when it's colder?


You would need to put the truck in a garage and heat up the Plow-Slick to around 70F. The coating would take at least 36 hours to cure in the low 30's but if you fire up a torpedo you can probably get it to dry in 24 hours.

Rick


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Fuel works no matter what the temp is, you don't have to take two days to bring the truck up to temp and it doesn't have to dry.

You say it lasts all season...........I bet Plow Slick doesn't stand up to having sand, stone, gravel, salt put in and dumped out of the dump box does it? For the record fuel won't either.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Big Dog D;1662762 said:


> Fuel works no matter what the temp is, you don't have to take two days to bring the truck up to temp and it doesn't have to dry.
> 
> You say it lasts all season...........I bet Plow Slick doesn't stand up to having sand, stone, gravel, salt put in and dumped out of the dump box does it? For the record fuel won't either.


Thought we were talking about snow, ice and salt?

It's not bullet proof but either way I would put it to the test because it is the most durable non-stick coating on the market.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

PlowSlick.com;1662803 said:


> Thought we were talking about snow, ice and salt?
> 
> It's not bullet proof but either way I would put it to the test because it is the most durable non-stick coating on the market.


I think what big dog means is you will have to prep the box each season for the plow slick where as diesel it don't matter what you have been hauling in the off season. Power wash the dirt out of the box then spray your diesel once your box is dry.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Grassman09;1662984 said:


> I think what big dog means is you will have to prep the box each season for the plow slick where as diesel it don't matter what you have been hauling in the off season. Power wash the dirt out of the box then spray your diesel once your box is dry.


Oh, I see. Hopefully you won't be hauling grass clippings or leaves in the off-season. Hell of a fire when mixed with diesel.

Did I mention that Plow-Slick is self extinguishing?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

PlowSlick.com;1663000 said:


> Oh, I see. Hopefully you won't be hauling grass clippings or leaves in the off-season. Hell of a fire when mixed with diesel.
> 
> Did I mention that Plow-Slick is self extinguishing?


I think someone said you just need to power wash it off. simple green and $3 at the self serve car wash.

No you didn't mention it is. Not too many fires in the winter from salt thou.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Grassman09;1662984 said:


> I think what big dog means is you will have to prep the box each season for the plow slick where as diesel it don't matter what you have been hauling in the off season. Power wash the dirt out of the box then spray your diesel once your box is dry.


He made a statement that you would only need to apply it once to get season long protection. What I mean is that if you put PS in your bed to haul snow and then after use it to haul any type of abrasive material in the meantime that the PS will most likely be scrubbed off.

FWIW no need to powerwash..............just knock any dirt in the corners out with a shovel then put the fuel right on the floor and sides. No need to heat either.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

The Plow-Slick won't be scrubbed off. Once applied it can never be scrubbed off. It will be scuffed up though if gravel has been repeatedly put in box which is why you would need to recoat.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

PlowSlick.com;1663247 said:


> The Plow-Slick won't be scrubbed off. Once applied it can never be scrubbed off. It will be scuffed up though if gravel has been repeatedly put in box which is why you would need to recoat.


How can it not be scraped off? In theory every time you dump it takes a little more metal off of the floor. How exactly does PS survive that?


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Big Dog D;1663389 said:


> How can it not be scraped off? In theory every time you dump it takes a little more metal off of the floor. How exactly does PS survive that?


I NEVER stated that it can't be scrapped off. That would be crazy as everyone knows that there is not a metal or coating on the planet that can't be ground down.

The statement I made is that it can not be SCRUBBED off. It can not be power washed off. It can not be taken off with diesel, MEK, Xylene or acetone BUT it can be worn down and once that happens you need to re-coat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Rick,

As a community, we read the words, and interpret other meanings. Its just a fact.

Weather or not its snake oil is still up for debate. As far as proof it works is still yet to be porven. Yes a few members have bought it, it has yet to snow. 

I guess my point is the product should be its own proof. Look at the success of fluid film, a couple of years ago it was the same "snake oil". Its reputation has proven itself.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1663490 said:


> Rick,
> 
> As a community, we read the words, and interpret other meanings. Its just a fact.
> 
> ...


I am cool with that. Let the snow fly.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

"As for diesel fuel, setting aside the EPA/tree hugger issues, applying Plow-Slick 1 time per season is cheaper than applying diesel fuel all season long." - This according to Rick, the plow slick guy.

My problem here is that you are reaching a long distance when you make a statement like this. This, IMO, makes me think you really don't know or are not that familar with our industry. This thread was about loads of snow sticking in a dump box and how to prevent it.

Typically snow is not hauled every night. Typically snow is hauled in something that has a much larger surface area than a snowplow - meaning that your $40 product that covers a plow would probably require $100+ of your product. One gallon of Diesel fuel - EPA aside - will coat a dump trailer and last all night, a bit more than two gallons does a semi.

I say you are reaching when you state plow slick is cheaper than diesel fuel, it isn't even close.

Your website appears to have been around for just a month, how much testing of this product have you completed in THIS or plow coating application? Not coating floors, like your other business, but coating plows or dumping containers? 5000 customers, for this product or for your flooring products?

Here's the problem with this marketing society we have created - you can come up with anything and market it as the best this or that, it does this or that - all with little to no background as to what the products real capabilites are. I see it in the construction industry a lot, some new fool proof gizmo warrantied for xx years and within a few years, poof the company is gone.

Yes every product has to start somewhere but if you look real close though, really great usefull products sell themselves, they don't arrive on the scene and make un realistic claims (cheaper than diesel fuel) or use scare tactic claims like you do on your website [(did you know that a snowplow loaded with snow and ice) - while maybe true]. Plow motors burn up due to age also - whether it's true or not, IMO, Boss had a plow motor issue a few years or so back - I've replaced more than one of them, maybe it was just a bad ground?

Nope, not a member of the BBB and nope, I don't pay Angies List for great reviews. I do have roughly 110 snow customers, 20-25 of them are residential. The first two snow customers I had, I still have. In ten years, I can count the customers I've lost on both hands - I have lost two due to service issues, the few others were business closings or business moves. Not one new account that was added this year was solicitated thru sales. I think we do just fine with what we do and who we do it for, thank you very much.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

framer1901;1663765 said:


> "As for diesel fuel, setting aside the EPA/tree hugger issues, applying Plow-Slick 1 time per season is cheaper than applying diesel fuel all season long." - This according to Rick, the plow slick guy.
> 
> My problem here is that you are reaching a long distance when you make a statement like this. This, IMO, makes me think you really don't know or are not that familar with our industry. This thread was about loads of snow sticking in a dump box and how to prevent it.
> 
> ...


----------------

Never paid Angies List for a review or to be a member.......you can't. In fact I don't even advertise there but I should as the leads are great if you have a reputable business.

We have sold about 500 Plow-Slicks in less than a month since the site has been up and most of our business is NOT from here but this is a great site. Hopefully members will start posting reviews.

The technology behind Plow-Slick has been around for about 10 years on military equipment, ie, military installations, aircraft carriers, oil dereks (in icy seas) and other huge projects so it's non-stick chemistry has been proven. 
That is why we started to formulate with it for the flooring industry but it is too slippery.

Only recently have the chemicals pricing came down to a reasonable level. Even 2 years ago we could not have purchased at a price to formulate and sell at a affordable price. 2 years ago a 1-plow kit would have cost OVER $100 and that is crazy, whereas $39.95 is reasonable. This is the most advanced coating the public can buy at this time, and that is no BS.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Can you show us some before and after pictures of plows that had your product applied?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Can it compete with this miracle finish? Hope I don't grab to much market share, almost bankrupted fluid film when this product came out!Better color selections.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Laszlo Almasi;1664371 said:


> Can you show us some before and after pictures of plows that had your product applied?


Sure, I posted the link before but here it is again
http://plowslick.com/BeforeAfter.htm

Plow-Slick will work on Poly, Steel, Aluminum, Fiberglas and Stainless.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

leigh;1664382 said:


> Can it compete with this miracle finish? Hope I don't grab to much market share, almost bankrupted fluid film when this product came out!Better color selections.


I don't know what miracle finish or fluid film are. All I know is that NOBODY has our 2-Part system that is completely resistant to salts and other corrosives and Plow-Slick comes in Red, Yellow, Clear. Ours is a cured finish not a lubricant.

You can apply to bare metal or painted as long as it has been prepped.

Rick


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

PlowSlick.com;1664476 said:


> Sure, I posted the link before but here it is again
> http://plowslick.com/BeforeAfter.htm
> 
> Plow-Slick will work on Poly, Steel, Aluminum, Fiberglas and Stainless.
> ...


I don't care about before and after pictures of the application. I want to see before and after pics of the blade in action.

Showing me pictures of the before/after of the application is pretty much the same as the picture a guy sent me that was selling HIDs for vehicles here locally. I told him I needed to see how they looked, meaning at night...driving, so he sent me a picture of the front of his car wth his lights on. Really? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Laszlo Almasi;1664500 said:


> I don't care about before and after pictures of the application. I want to see before and after pics of the blade in action.
> 
> Showing me pictures of the before/after of the application is pretty much the same as the picture a guy sent me that was selling HIDs for vehicles here locally. I told him I needed to see how they looked, meaning at night...driving, so he sent me a picture of the front of his car wth his lights on. Really? :laughing::laughing:


REALLY.....Why ?

Anyways on a more serious note, I planned on putting a video up but the snow that was supposed to fall didn't. As soon as it does I will.

As for before and after plowing pictures, I can do that too as soon as we get some real snow.

I can tell you that we had freezing rain that stuck to everything. The encapsulating kind of rain that brings wires down. Anyways, my plow was covered with ice that was basically welded on. The areas with the Plow-Slick came off with little effort whereas the areas not treated were frozen solid and took a lot of abrasion to remove. I did take some snowballs and smash test on both sides of plow. It just would not stick no matter how hard I smashed a packed snowball into it whereas the other side stuck easily. This (minor) test was also done on the vertical metal surfaces. The snow stuck great on all the untreated areas but would not stick to the Plow-Slick areas.


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sticking*

So we aren't allowed to use any diesel for no-stick in our hauling operations, we use a backpack sprayer with glycol (pink RV anitfreeze)--you just give the bed a quick spray after 5 or 6 loads depending on the outside temperature.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

I know I won't ever be using Plow-Slick.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If this guy's attitude represents the company, me neither


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2COR517;1665054 said:


> If this guy's attitude represents the company, me neither


Really......better hope no one from the food industry disrespect you or clothing,medical....

Not sticking up for the product, but we have ridden him pretty hard. I think anyone would be a little arrogance at this point, I would.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1665078 said:


> Really......better hope no one from the food industry disrespect you or clothing,medical....
> 
> Not sticking up for the product, but we have ridden him pretty hard. I think anyone would be a little arrogance at this point, I would.


For me it's not really about his attitude but rather that he had my reply removed that pointed out the fact that his "before and after" photos of the chevy on his website were actually photoshop'd.

I for one can't trust a person's claims that feels the need to doctor photos to get people to believe his claims.

I expect this one to be removed soon as well.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Laszlo Almasi;1665088 said:


> For me it's not really about his attitude but rather that he had my reply removed that pointed out the fact that his "before and after" photos of the chevy on his website were actually photoshop'd.
> 
> I for one can't trust a person's claims that feels the need to doctor photos to get people to believe his claims.
> 
> I expect this one to be removed soon as well.


FIRST OFF.....Get your facts straight. I never removed your thread. The moderator *did *and I did not ask him to. He must of thought you were being a wiseguy. I wish he would have left your comments up.

I have been in sales for 28 years now and run across ALL TYPES and the truth of the matter is that even if your a great salesperson, you will butt heads with 25% of the population. That does not mean you won't sell them, it just means you will butt heads.

Secondly, I really don't care if you never try our product. I care more about the fact that you seem to get off on slamming me or the product without trying it. As I said before, it is not cool but to each his own.

Lastly, even if I would have initially presented you with 100's of testimonials, videos and pictures, your the type that would still have something snide to say. That's OK too.

In Closing, our product is STILL better than anything your using...PERIOD.

Peace Out.
Rick


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Feel the door closing on this one......


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1665132 said:


> Feel the door closing on this one......


Yup.

Short message? Bummer.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

PlowSlick.com;1665123 said:


> FIRST OFF.....Get your facts straight. I never removed your thread. The moderator *did *and I did not ask him to. He must of thought you were being a wiseguy. I wish he would have left your comments up.
> 
> I have been in sales for 28 years now and run across ALL TYPES and the truth of the matter is that even if your a great salesperson, you will butt heads with 25% of the population. That does not mean you won't sell them, it just means you will butt heads.
> 
> ...


No one said you removed it, I commented you had it removed. Most likely by contacting admin is how it usually works.

As for slamming your product, I slammed your photoshopping "evidence" of before and after is all. Hundreds of testimonials would be able to be backed up by video footage of your product in action...which I'd recommend...and possibly actual photos of your product's ability to clear a plow.

And no, if you did have actual testimonials, and a truthful representation of your product's clearing abilities then I'd be one of the first to try it...just like I did with Rain-X. But then they had actual video footage of their product. Hey, maybe you ought to take a look at their ads and sort of emulate their marketing. Your product essentially makes the same claims. Not being sarcastic...trying to give you some helpul suggestions.

Bottom line is that you came here posting how wonderful it works but you really have not tested it in real life yet now have you? If you have, get it all documented and up for everyone to see then you might really have something going. Oh yeah, and you might want to tweak how you reply to others that might have concerns about the validity of your product's ability to actually perform as claimed. Do these things and you will see this payup.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Despite all the drama and humor(I try) surrounding this topic I'm going to give this product a try. Curious if it will help on my snow blower chute, plow,shovels etc.Time will only tell.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How PS work under water? We have a few toilets at work that tend to get tore up with racing stripes.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, and get a handful of plowers that frequent this board and give them a small sample for them to actually use on their plows. Maybe spread across the country so you get good feedback on different types of snow (wet/warm vs cold dry) and then work off of that. If hey have multiple plows, give them enough to do one plow and get them to be satisfied so they will want to purchase enough to do the rest of their plows and then to tell others about how well it works and let them sell it for you essentially. If they only have one plow give them enough to do half of their plow so they will want to buy more if it works.

I give out a lot of free services and advice to my customer base heer in the PWC community and it truly helps. Word of mouth will get you so much more than advertising if your product works well.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1665264 said:


> How PS work under water? We have a few toilets at work that tend to get tore up with racing stripes.


Should be fine if you dry surface before applying.I would go easy on the Mexican food for at least a week. Also you may wear down the surface with extended bouts of high velocity Montezuma's revenge. I would be careful with getting any on the toilet seat, my be tough to stay centered.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1665264 said:


> How PS work under water? We have a few toilets at work that tend to get tore up with racing stripes.


ROFLMAO....now that's funny. Hey wait a minute, I might have a need for that too. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Laszlo Almasi;1665271 said:


> Oh yeah, and get a handful of plowers that frequent this board and give them a small sample for them to actually use on their plows. Maybe spread across the country so you get good feedback on different types of snow (wet/warm vs cold dry) and then work off of that. If hey have multiple plows, give them enough to do one plow and get them to be satisfied so they will want to purchase enough to do the rest of their plows and then to tell others about how well it works and let them sell it for you essentially. If they only have one plow give them enough to do half of their plow so they will want to buy more if it works.
> 
> I give out a lot of free services and advice to my customer base heer in the PWC community and it truly helps. Word of mouth will get you so much more than advertising if your product works well.


I offer to pay half for half order to apply to either wing of my VEE, his choice of on the left or right. Said I would buy the other half if I thought it would work....PS pasted on the offer


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

leigh;1665262 said:


> Despite all the drama and humor(I try) surrounding this topic I'm going to give this product a try. Curious if it will help on my snow blower chute, plow,shovels etc.Time will only tell.


I personally don't have much trouble with snow sticking to my plow but yeah, blower chutes can be a real pain. You ought to try it on the propeller blades too to see if it keeps that clear too. Being able to keep it clear all the way can only be advantageous especially when it comes to keeping your guys working and not clearing it out.

Oh wait...there is another selling feature/benefit to put in his advertising if it works.

You see Rick, you can get helpful advice here if you approach it differently. I myself am working on something to help plowers but once it's done I'll be offering one up for someone to try before I start making a bunch of claims and marketing it.


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

Look, again to clarify things:
1. I did not ask, email, telegraph, call or contact the administrator in ANY way so please stop with your accusations.

2. The technology behind the product has been tested for OVER 10 years and has been proven as once of the BEST anti-fouling coatings money can buy.

3. We gave free samples to:
- Reliable Snow Plow, Inc. one of the largest snowplow contractors in the United States.
- Meyers Industries - one of the largest and oldest snowplow manufacturers in the world.
- a handful of independent plowing contractors in the Cleveland Ohio market.

4. We can't just send out FREE samples to everyone. Why, you ask?

---OUR *cost *on this material, last year was OVER $300 per gallon. Only this year were we able to purchase, formulate and package at a reasonable price.

As for photo-shopping a picture. Yes we did. Why, to show what it does and get the point across to people whom may not understand what it does. Actually the picture is SO obviously photo-shopped that only a blind person could not tell that it was. Same, angle, same background, same lighting, same angle, same everything.....

AND as I have stated BEFORE as soon as we get some REAL snow we will video and post.

AND one last thing.....Plow-Slick does work underwater. Put it on your surfboard, skis or boat hull and it will work great.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

PlowSlick.com;1665293 said:


> Look, again to clarify things:
> 1. I did not ask, email, telegraph, call or contact the administrator in ANY way so please stop with your accusations.


just to clarify, I removed the referenced posts because I felt they were not necessary...nobody reported, requested, asked, etc to have them removed

also, please continue on with a decent discussion regarding the topic rather then continuing with attacks and/or accusations, etc.

thanks all, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

This certainly is entertaining


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan;1665298 said:


> just to clarify, I removed the referenced posts because I felt they were not necessary...nobody reported, requested, asked, etc to have them removed
> 
> also, please continue on with a decent discussion regarding the topic rather then continuing with attacks and/or accusations, etc.
> 
> thanks all, we would appreciate it :waving:


Thank you MJD for only using the little hammer

I was asking a legitimate question, how well does it hold underwater?


----------



## PlowSlick.com (Oct 27, 2013)

1olddogtwo;1665569 said:


> Thank you MJD for only using the little hammer
> 
> I was asking a legitimate question, how well does it hold underwater?


I never took thought question was out of line, It works great underwater.

Rick


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

peteo1;1665536 said:


> This certainly is entertaining


Ayuh........


----------

